# Packliste Alpencross, bitte um Korrektur...



## Ginsterbusch1 (18. Dezember 2009)

Hallo ich hab hier mal eine Packliste für meinen bevorstehenden Freeride Alpencross erstellt. Ich hab noch nicht so viel erfahrung mit Alpencross und wollte mal fragen was ihr dazu meint, was verbesserungswürdig ist oder was noch fehlt/ zuviel ist.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, danke im voraus.

Ben


----------



## flyingscot (18. Dezember 2009)

Ist Geschmackssache, aber mir würde mindestens noch ne Regenhose und Gamaschen für die Schuhe fehlen. Ggf. Goretex-Socken. An Ersatzteilen hab ich noch ein paar Speichen+Nippel dabei.

Der Rest sieht ganz gut aus, Vitamin/Magnesium-Tabletten kann man auch kombinieren und einige Gewichte sind ziemlich heftig. Das legt nahe das die Teile (z.B. die Regenjacke) auf ein ziemliches Volumen haben werden. Dann könnte es mit dem Rucksack etwas eng werden. Als Regenjacke sind hier eher leichte, kleine Teile mit idealerweise 200-300g üblich.

Für einen FRAX sind aber sicher noch Knie/Ellbogenschützer eingeplant, oder? Wenigstens diese weichen Teile würde ich mitnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aufgehts (18. Dezember 2009)

wann genau fährst du ??
welche tour?
übernachtung??

sonst kann keiner ne sinnvolle antwort geben.


----------



## chill^out (18. Dezember 2009)

Kommt auf die Route und das Wetter an. 

Ich habe z.b. grundsätzlich noch dabei:
- Ersatzradhose
- Ersatztrikot
- Regenhose, am besten 3/4 lang
- wasserdichte Socken
- lange Handschuhe
- mindestens ein Buff

Fleece würd ich mir sparen, lieber ein Langarmfunktionsshirt. Armlinge und Beinlinge vermisse ich ebenfalls. Zusätzlich noch ein weiteres paar Socken. 

Ersatzkleidung im Rucksack zusätzlich in Plastiktüten verpacken. Je nachdem wie eure Route verläuft Flipflops als Hüttenschuhe. Zudem würde ich ne andere Regenjacke wählen (kann man 500g sparen). 

Fahre in der Regel mit um die 7 kg am Rücken. Grundsätzlich die schweren Sachen im Rucksack nach unten und nah zum Rücken. Je besser der Rucksack gepackt desto angenehmer ist es. Ein schlecht gepackter 5 kg Rucksack ist deutlich schlimmer als ein gut gepackter 7 kg Rucksack.

Das wars eigentlich mal in der kürze. Wie gesagt, hängt alles sehr von der Route, vom Wetter, vom persönlichen Befinden ab. Bei unseren bisherigen ACs hatten wir mindestens 2 Tage Regen, nicht nur Nieslregen. Zusätzlich hatten wir immer einen Wintereinbruch.


----------



## Strider (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich würde auf die 800g Regenjacke vezichten. Ich hatte eine gute Gore Wind + Nieselregenjacke dabei und für richtigen Regen ein billige in der Art Plastiktüte. 100% dicht und auf atmungsaktiv kannst du bei starkem Regen eh pfeifen. Dazu unter 200g.

Mit der Gewichtsersparnis dann alles was Chill Out geschrieben hat einpacken.

Ach ja je nach Wetter ist eine Wassersflasche zu wenig


----------



## Tiffy1 (18. Dezember 2009)

Also einen zweiten Trikotsatz würde ich mitnehmen. Am Abend waschen musst du auf alle Fälle, aber es ist nicht immer garantiert, dass das Zeug über Nacht auch trocknet... Und morgens in ne feuchte Hose, ihhhh.... und wunder Popo vorprogrammiert. 

Ich hatte bisher immer auf ne 2. Jacke verzichtet. Ne Regenjacke ist wichtig, dazu noch ne Weste und Armlinge - perfekt!

Zusätzlich hatte ich noch die Alp-X Gore Regenhose mit kurzen Beinen dabei. Fand ich nen guten Kompromiss. 

Viel Spaß dir schonmal!


----------



## tommek (18. Dezember 2009)

-2 Paar Socken fürs Biken
-2 Radhosen
-1x kurze Regenhose
-leichte Windweste
-leichte Regenjacke/ersetzt auch die Windjacke
-Icebreaker Merino T-Shirt ist geruchslos und trocknet sehr schnell...allerdings in den dünnen Qualitäten nicht sehr robust ( meine wurden nach kurzer Zeit schon merklich dünner und haben leider auch schon Löcher......)
-Arm-und Beinlinge ersetzen Langarmshirt und Hose

-den Hüttenschlafsack habe ich bisher nicht wirklich benötigt....zur Not reicht auch die Abendkleidung zum Schlafen


Überdenk mal deinen Rucksack.....unter 30L wird es bei mir immer recht eng.
Ich würde bei längeren Touren gerade bei den Radhosen nicht am falschen Ende sparen....ist aber wohl auch Ansichtssache.

Wie sieht es bei dir mit Kartenmaterial, Kamera usw. aus ?

Bei trailorientierten Touren schleppe ich zumindest die Bein/Knieprotektoren mit.

Ich muss nach dem diesjährigen Rucksack-Gewichtsrekord von 14kg beladen für nächstes Jahr doch mal etwas früher mit der Planung beginnen als 5 Minuten vor Abfahrt  


Thomas


----------



## aufgehts (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich muss nach dem diesjährigen Rucksack-Gewichtsrekord von 14kg beladen für nächstes Jahr doch mal etwas früher mit der Planung beginnen als 5 Minuten vor Abfahrt  


beim bergsteigen hab ich auch 14 kilo.
mit seil .steigeisen,karabiener,gurt, pikel usw.
wo zum teufel warst du blos.


----------



## Tiffy1 (18. Dezember 2009)

Bei 14kg glaube ich sofort, dass ein 30 Liter Rucksack knapp wird

Also wenn Du wirklich noch Spaß haben willst und fahrtechnisch nicht völlig eingeschränkt sein möchtest, rate ich Dir an, Deinen Rucksack unter 7 Kg zu bekommen. 

Ich bin die letzten Jahre immer mit 5,5 kg gefahren - das macht Spaß, ist zwar minimalistisch gepackt, aber ist alles dabei. 

Achte lieber auf gute qualitative Ausrüstung; da kannst Du nochmals Gewicht sparen.


----------



## tommek (18. Dezember 2009)

35 L Ortlieb-Rucksack, beide Wasserflaschen am Rucksack ( das 901 kommt eben ohne Flaschenhalter ), Helmcam und Aufnahmegerät, Kompaktcamera G10 von Canon samt Tasche und sperrigem Ersatzladegerät, Batterien, keine Satteltasche, einige trotz 2 Wochentour nicht benötigte Klamotten - wer konnte schon das gute Wetter vorhersagen?

Letztes Jahr hatte ich aufgrund eines Fotorucksacks samt D2Hs Gehäuse, Kompaktkamera für Mitfahrer mit kleinem Rucksack nur die Sparbekleidung dabei und dieses Mal eben fast schon das überflüssige Luxuspaket.

Nächstes Jahr würde ich gerne mal die Variante mit Isomatte und Schlafsack und etwas Kochgeschirr ausprobieren.......


Ich habe den schweren Rucksack die ersten 3 Tage als unangenehm empfunden - danach war es schon ok.


----------



## TiffyI (18. Dezember 2009)

Und Baguette... das hast Du in der Aufzählung vergessen - Klasse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (18. Dezember 2009)

So schon mal danke für die vielen und schnellen Antwworten.



flyingscot schrieb:


> Für einen FRAX sind aber sicher noch Knie/Ellbogenschützer eingeplant, oder? Wenigstens diese weichen Teile würde ich mitnehmen.



Mhm Knieprotektoren stehen auf der Liste, mit Ellenbogenschützern hab ich mich noch nie so richtig anfreunden können, da hat das Langarmtrickot bis jetzt gereicht.

@ aufgehts

Ich habe vor in den Sommerferien zu fahren (ja ich bin Schüler),
Die Übernachtungen sind teilweise in Hütten und teilweise in Pensionen,
Die Tour im groben ist auf dieser HP ganz gut beschrieben. (Nicht geführt)

http://home.arcor.de/alpcross/alpcross/alpcross2006/alpcross2006.htm



chill^out schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Route und das Wetter an.


Ich hoffe auf gutes Wetter 
Auf das Ersatztrickot werde ich verzichten, da ich aus Erfahrung immer nur ein Icebreaker Shirt für den Tag und eins Abends benutze, die haben bis jetzt mir gute Dienste geleistet. 
Hast du die 2te Seite der Packliste gelesen?
Ich habe Buff und lange Radhandschuhe schon eingeplant.
Ersatzradhose, kann ich drauf verzichten, auch wenn mich jetzt viele komisch anschauen werden, ich habe bis jetzt auf keiner Mehrtagestour ne Radhose angehabt und hatte NIE Probleme. D.h. falls sie mal nass werden sollte, verzicht ich einen Tag drauf und zieh sie dann am nächsten Tag wieder an. (Qualität ist wieder ein großer Streitpunkt, aber ich hab nicht so viel Geld, das ich mir ne 50  teure Radhose leisten kann), Fleece habe ich lieber als Langarmshirt, ist aber geschmackssache. Kleidung kommt in diese tollen Zippbeutel, die sind fast Wasserdicht, auf jeden Fall besser als eine normale Plastiktüte. 
Ja die Regenjacke... ein Problemfall, ich habe eben nicht so viel Geld mir eine neue zu kaufen.

@Strider     Was für eine Regenjacke hast du, ich hab ja auch eine Wind unf Nieselregenjacke, wenn die Plastiktüte billig ist, würde ich das sofort ändern. 

@ Tommeck   ich hab ein zweites paar Radsocken auf der Liste, oder?
Radhose, siehe oben
Windweste=Windjacke+Fleece
Leichte Regenjacke, kosten!
Mein Icebreaker ist Top, hab damit letzten Sommer drei Wochen Pyrinäenwanderung vollzogen.
Beinlinge verzichte ich, bin da nicht so verfroren, hab ja eine 3/4 Radshorts an und Knieprotektoren+Socken, da bleiben nur 5 cm unbedeckte Haut. Auf das Langarmtrickot möchte ich nur ungern verzichten, somit denke ich brauche ich keine Armlinge, oder?

Stimmt, der Rucksack ist nicht gerade Groß, reicht aber für meine Sachen dicke aus. Knieprotektoren sollten eigentlich auf der Liste sein, müssen wohl im eifer des Gefechtes untergegangen sein. 
Karten, nehme ich selbstausgedruckte Karten mit (spart Gewicht)
Handy=Foto=GPS=Wecker=Musik für Abends

@all

So nun hab ich ein paar Fragen:
-Regenjacke gegen eine billige "Plastiktüte" wechseln, gibt es da empfehlungen?
-Regenhose, okay wird jetzt doch eingepackt (+210g )
-FlipFlops oder Wollsocken?(Ich habe kein Problem Barfuß zu Duschen)
-Überschuhe für die Schuhe müssen noch besorgt werden.
-Okay also kommt dann noch das Trinksystem mit, was bei Bedarf gefüllt wird.

So noch vorschläge ergänzugen oder rechtfertigungen?

Ben


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (18. Dezember 2009)

@tommek

was ist das für ein Mantel, den du da hinten drauf hast auf dem Bild???

Ben


----------



## chill^out (19. Dezember 2009)

Statt Überschuhe lieber wasserdichte Socken. Schuhe werden bei extremen Sauwetter auch mit Überschuhen nass, zudem kannste die meisten Überschuhe nach ner ordentlichen Trage- Schiebepassage wegwerfen. 

Lieber Flipflops statt Wollsocken.

Regenhose ist gold wert und meiner Meinung nach unverzichtbar.


----------



## flyingscot (19. Dezember 2009)

Ich war letztes mit 8.5kg-Rucksack auf meinem Enduro im Karwendel unterwegs (allerdings inkl. Schlafsack, Tarp, Isomatte, Kocher und Proviant). Und dieses Gewicht fand ich für technisches Fahren schon merklich zu hoch, da der Schwerpunkt zu hoch ist. Wie soll das dann mit Wasser auf dem Rücken gehen?


----------



## ND1971 (19. Dezember 2009)

hi,

- ne ordentliche arschcreme, denn bepanthen sollte gar nicht erst zum einsatz kommen müssen
- und oropax, falls du zufällig auf der hütte im selben raum schlafen musst wie ich 
- die bürste würde ich dafür daheim lassen und vorher weg mit dem haarigen ballast 
- fleece find ich dafür sehr wichtig. auf den hütten ists immer so arschkalt
- ne andere regenjacke
- und rei in der tube
- wozu badeshorts ?? in radhosen kann man prima in der bergsee oder anschließend in den lago springen. das sitzpolster sitzt du ganz schnell wieder trocken.
- ein paar mehr riegel. ich mag ja persönlich die powershots sehr gerne. mjam.

der rucksack ist aber zu klein. geht nix über den deuter trans alpin 30


----------



## fatz (19. Dezember 2009)

ersatztrikot / -radhose sind fuern a....
hab ich nie dabei. wenn das zeug morgens noch feucht ist, einfach anziehen. nach 15 minunten isses
trocken oder eh schon wieder vollgeschwitzt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karstb (19. Dezember 2009)

Wobei zwei Trikots ganz nett sind, weil wärmer als eines. Und es ist leichter, zwei dünne mitzunehmen, die man dann übereinander zieht, als ein dickes und ein dünnes, wo man dann entweder das dicke oder das dünne anzieht. Und das mit den beiden Hosen kann dann Sinn machen, wenn sie den Arsch an unterschiedlichen Stellen belasten. Da ist es zur Abwechslung sehr erholsam. Ich habe zum Beispiel eine Hose mit einem recht dünnen Polster (DeSoto 400Mile), die ich an den Tagen mit langen Tragepassagen anziehe. Die mit dem dicken Polster (Sugoi RS) ziehe ich an den anderen Tagen an. Trotzdem ist mein Rucksack bei 5.x kg.


----------



## fatz (19. Dezember 2009)

karstb schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist mein Rucksack bei 5.x kg.



meiner hat 7kg. mit schlafsack, thermarest und futter.

egal. wollt nur sagen, dass es auch ganz gut ohne geht.


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (19. Dezember 2009)

ND1971 schrieb:


> - und oropax, falls du zufällig auf der hütte im selben raum schlafen musst wie ich
> - die bürste würde ich dafür daheim lassen und vorher weg mit dem haarigen ballast
> .......
> der rucksack ist aber zu klein. geht nix über den deuter trans alpin 30



Ohropax?! Ne wofür gibt es den so tolle Ohrhörer mit Gehörgangabschluss, dann noch ein kleines Schlaflied und die anderen dürfen schnarchen....

So die Packliste ist jetzt aktualisiert.

Nur noch welche Regenjacke? Billig und leicht....

Hab ich jetzt noch was vergessen?


Ben


----------



## Jocki (19. Dezember 2009)

schau mal da.
http://www.racelite.de/shop:kat2:Angebote~Restposten|Jacken+(Männer)

 Die OMM bzw. die Montane sind nicht schlecht.

Ansonsten die Marmot Mica Jacket.

Bei www.outdoor-broker.de kannst Du auch jeden Tag rein schauen, vielleicht ist da mal was dabei.


----------



## tommek (19. Dezember 2009)

Ginsterbusch1 schrieb:


> @tommek
> 
> was ist das für ein Mantel, den du da hinten drauf hast auf dem Bild???
> 
> Ben




VR Maxxis Swampthing 2.5 DH 2Ply 42a
HR Maxxis Highroller Semislick 2.35 DH 2Ply 42a

War ein Versuch, aber würde ich nächstes Mal anders machen.....bin die Reifen mit Dichtmilch auf 721ern mit dem Notubes Kit gefahren. Keinerlei Defekte, aber der HR Reifen war grenzwertig....vor allem leicht feuchte Wiesen sind mit Vorsicht zu geniessen. Bin mit Reifen etwas eigen.......


----------



## chill^out (19. Dezember 2009)

Regenjacke: Vaude Spray Jacket (ohne Event) .. leicht, dicht, passt...


----------



## karstb (19. Dezember 2009)

Oder LÃ¶ffler Colibri. Vorjahresmodelle gÃ¼nstig auf Ebay (ca. 80â¬).


----------



## tommek (19. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe die Event-Variante der Vaude und kann keinen Vorteil zur 100 euro Variante erkennen. Schnitt, Packmass und Funktion als Radjacke sind vollkommen ok. Die atmungsaktive Regenjacke habe ich bisher noch nicht gefunden......


----------



## chill^out (20. Dezember 2009)

tommek schrieb:


> Ich habe die Event-Variante der Vaude und kann keinen Vorteil zur 100 euro Variante erkennen. Schnitt, Packmass und Funktion als Radjacke sind vollkommen ok. Die atmungsaktive Regenjacke habe ich bisher noch nicht gefunden......





Einer meiner AC-Kollegen hat die Version mit Event, ich ohne. Bei relativ kühlem Wetter hat Event Vorteile, unbestritten. Aber absolut trocken bleibt man darin auch nicht. Wenns aber ab 15 °C regnet und es geht bergauf, dann wird man in beiden Jacken nass. 

Ansonsten bietet die Jacke wenig Gewicht, gutes Packmaß und einen vertretbaren Preis.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. Dezember 2009)

tommek schrieb:


> Die atmungsaktive Regenjacke habe ich bisher noch nicht gefunden......



Genau deswegen fahr ich, nachdem mir meine teure Odlo-Jacke geklaut wurde, mit einer Aldi-Jacke. Die ist vom Gewicht her super (unter 400g) und hält wenigstens dicht. Vom Packmaß her gibt´s kleinere, das war mir aber egal. So selten wie ich die Jacke brauche, war ich nicht bereit, 150  dafür auszugeben. Wenn ich nicht eine ausgesprochene Schönwetterfahrerin wär, sähe es natürlich anders aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (20. Dezember 2009)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Genau deswegen fahr ich, nachdem mir meine teure Odlo-Jacke geklaut wurde, mit einer Aldi-Jacke. Die ist vom Gewicht her super (unter 400g) und hält wenigstens dicht. Vom Packmaß her gibt´s kleinere, das war mir aber egal. So selten wie ich die Jacke brauche, war ich nicht bereit, 150  dafür auszugeben. Wenn ich nicht eine ausgesprochene Schönwetterfahrerin wär, sähe es natürlich anders aus.



Ich hab hier eine gefunden, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob man die Jacke mit Rucksack an einem Regentag tragen kann. Aber ich denke die Regenjacke wird von mir nur in äußersten Regenfällen eingesetzt. Was meint ihr zu der Jacke?

http://qbloggt.blogspot.com/2009/08/driducks-basic-suit-leichte-und.html


----------



## Jocki (20. Dezember 2009)

Ich kenn das Zeug nur vom Hörensagen. Superleicht, günstig, aber anscheinend auch empfindlich. Außerdem hat die Jacke keine vernünftigen Ärmelabschlüsse. Da ziehts Dir auf Abfahrten ordentlich rein.  Wenn Du mit Nadel und Faden umgehen kannst, sollte es kein Problem sein verstellbare Ärmelabschlüsse dranzunähen.


----------



## tommek (20. Dezember 2009)

So ein Sack würde mir vom Schnitt her schon nicht zusagen - die Spray Jacket II von Vaude wiegt unter 300g, ist angenehm körpernah geschnitten, verlängerter Rücken, sehr geringes Packmass und ist auch noch ausreichend robust. 
Die Jacke ist minimalistisch aufgebaut und mehr möchte ich als Jacke auch nicht transportieren - allerdings friere ich auch nicht so schnell wie meine Mitfahrer, die bei unseren vergangenen Touren allesamt schwerere und besser wärmende Jacken mit Kapuzen mitgeführt und diese auch häufiger getragen haben......


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (22. Dezember 2009)

So das Regenjackenproblem wird nächstes Jahr gelöst, wenn die ganzen Hersteller Platz fürs neue Sortiment machen. 

Noch eine Frage habe ich, warum soll der Deuter Speed Lite 20 so ungeignet für einen Alpencross sein. Ich hab ihn mal mit allen befüllt und er ist nur zu 2/3 voll. Daher ist auch noch Platz für eventuelle Einkäufe vorhanden. Das Tragesystem finde ich persönlich auch nicht so schlecht, selbst nach 7 Stunden fahrt, war er noch bequem. Es wären halt knappe 700g Gewichtsersparniss.
Gibst es driftige Gründe dagegen. Ich lasse mich gerne belehren ...

Ben


----------



## jan84 (22. Dezember 2009)

Ginsterbusch1 schrieb:


> So das Regenjackenproblem wird nächstes Jahr gelöst, wenn die ganzen Hersteller Platz fürs neue Sortiment machen.
> 
> Noch eine Frage habe ich, warum soll der Deuter Speed Lite 20 so ungeignet für einen Alpencross sein. Ich hab ihn mal mit allen befüllt und er ist nur zu 2/3 voll. Daher ist auch noch Platz für eventuelle Einkäufe vorhanden. Das Tragesystem finde ich persönlich auch nicht so schlecht, selbst nach 7 Stunden fahrt, war er noch bequem. Es wären halt knappe 700g Gewichtsersparniss.
> Gibst es driftige Gründe dagegen. Ich lasse mich gerne belehren ...
> ...



Wenn er ein Regencover hat, alles reingeht und das Tragesystem beim Fahren taugt seh ich da kein Problem. Wie du mit knapp 13-14l auskommst würde mich aber mal interessieren .

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (22. Dezember 2009)

jan84 schrieb:


> Wenn er ein Regencover hat, alles reingeht und das Tragesystem beim Fahren taugt seh ich da kein Problem. Wie du mit knapp 13-14l auskommst würde mich aber mal interessieren .
> 
> grüße,
> Jan



Jop Regencouver kann man dazukaufen, dazu noch alles im Rucksack Wasserdicht verpacken.
Das Tragesystem ist halt für Leichtbauten typisch, dünne minimal gepolsterte Schultergurte, Brustfixierung und auch noch eine Hüftfixierung. Somit verwackelt nichts, aber das ganze Gewicht wird auf den Schultern getragen. (Wobei letzten Sommer habe ich meinen 20 Kg Rucksack wegen einer Hüftverletzung 3 Tage nur auf den Schultern durch die Pyrenäen getragen und hatte damit auch keine Probleme)

Mit 14 Liter kommt man ganz gut aus, wenn man nur das notwendigste mintnimmt, darauf achtet, dass die Sachen ein möglichst kleines Packmaß haben und dann noch geschickt packen. Und dann auch noch geschickt planen, man kann z.B. die Windjacke in die Satteltasche packen...

Ben


----------



## jan84 (22. Dezember 2009)

Gut, ist dann ne Frage von den Eventualitäten / Abendkomfort den man haben will, unter 22L ging bei mir nichts (evtl. ohne nen paar Schuhe im Rucksack )...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Teguerite (22. Dezember 2009)

In der Liste steht: 
Am Körper - Unterhose - Radhose.
Falls die Radhose einen Einsatz hat würde ich auf die Unterhose unbedingt verzichten.
Es sei denn diese Unterhose ist der Einsatz.


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (23. Dezember 2009)

jan84 schrieb:


> Gut, ist dann ne Frage von den Eventualitäten / Abendkomfort den man haben will, unter 22L ging bei mir nichts (evtl. ohne nen paar Schuhe im Rucksack )...
> 
> grüße,
> Jan



Darüber lässt sich sicher streiten, aber man kann sagen , je weniger man tagsüber zu schleppen hat, desto erholter ist man Abends ...
Nimmst du wirklich noch ein extra paar Schuhe mit ??? 



Teguerite schrieb:


> In der Liste steht:
> Am Körper - Unterhose - Radhose.
> Falls die Radhose einen Einsatz hat würde ich auf die Unterhose unbedingt verzichten.
> Es sei denn diese Unterhose ist der Einsatz.



Erstmal warum??? Und dann noch, ich hab in der Radhose mein Polster und kann nur aus Erfahrung sagen, es ist ******* unangenehm ohne Unterhose zwischen drin , vllt auch geschmackssache, aber ich denke ich werde bei der Kombination bleiben.

Ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (23. Dezember 2009)

Ginsterbusch1 schrieb:


> Darüber lässt sich sicher streiten, aber man kann sagen , je weniger man tagsüber zu schleppen hat, desto erholter ist man Abends ...
> Nimmst du wirklich noch ein extra paar Schuhe mit ???
> [...]
> 
> Ben



Bei den Touren mit Klickpedalen ja. Da ich dadurch auf nichts verzichten musste und es in den 25l Rucksack passte wars immer ok. Nächstes mal aber wohl mit Flatpedalen unterwegs, da müssen die Schuhe dann auch abends herhalten. 
Die Abendliche Erholung ist aber umso geringer je durchgefrorener man ankommt, wie gesagt es ist letztendlich ne individuelle Sache die im gewissen Rahmen ja auch noch von der kurzfristigen Wettervorhersage abhängig ist. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## ND1971 (23. Dezember 2009)

Ginsterbusch1 schrieb:


> ...
> Erstmal warum??? Und dann noch, ich hab in der Radhose mein Polster und kann nur aus Erfahrung sagen, es ist ******* unangenehm ohne Unterhose zwischen drin , vllt auch geschmackssache, aber ich denke ich werde bei der Kombination bleiben.
> 
> Ben



respekt, keine a...creme einpacken und dann noch mit uhose fahren.

gruß an den herrn wolf


----------



## Teguerite (23. Dezember 2009)

Du verstehst den Sinn eines Einsatzes in der Radhose?

Mit Unterhose (sowieso auf langen Touren) hat man die idealen Vorraussetzungen für Druckstellen/offene Stellen /bakterielle Probleme.


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (23. Dezember 2009)

Teguerite schrieb:


> Du verstehst den Sinn eines Einsatzes in der Radhose?
> 
> Mit Unterhose (sowieso auf langen Touren) hat man die idealen Vorraussetzungen für Druckstellen/offene Stellen /bakterielle Probleme.



Anscheinend nicht, ich nutze die Polesterung eigenetlich nur dafür, falls mal bei einem Sprung ich von den Pedalen abrutschen sollte und mir die E*** aufschlagen sollte. Ansonsten auf Touren wärmt sie schön...
Den Komfort einer teuren Radhose habe ich noch nie verstanden, aber ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren. Ich denke es wäre für mich locker möglich auch ohne Radhose einen AlpenX zu machen, jedoch mag ich den zusätlichen Schutz. Bis jetzt hatte ich selbst auf längeren Wochendtouren mit dieser Kombination keine Probleme, daher vetrau ich darauf.

Ben


----------



## Teguerite (23. Dezember 2009)

Klar letztendlich kann man auch mit einem 3 Gang Damenrad eine Alpentour machen 

Aber so habe ich nun auch etwas gelernt, Radhoseneinsätze gibt es damit man sich die Eier nicht einschlägt, nur warum gibt auch extra Modelle für Frauen *grübel*?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab ungefähr dasselbe dabei wie du und damit ist mein 25l Rucksack fast voll, grad, dass noch die Abendschuhe reinpassen, die aber faltbar sind! Und du willst das in 14l reinbekommen? Da hab ich schon auf Tagestouren bei kühlen Temperaturen Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (23. Dezember 2009)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ich hab ungefähr dasselbe dabei wie du und damit ist mein 25l Rucksack fast voll, grad, dass noch die Abendschuhe reinpassen, die aber faltbar sind! Und du willst das in 14l reinbekommen? Da hab ich schon auf Tagestouren bei kühlen Temperaturen Probleme.



So um die Antwort zu liefern, einfach alles auf einen Haufen schmeißen und in den Rucksack stopfen 

Ich hab mal Bilder gemacht, habe meinen Haglöfs Raw gefüllt, der Rucksack hat genau 14 Liter. Ich habe jetzt nicht alle Sachen identisch mit der Packliste reingeworfen, Regenjacke, Sonnencreme, Verbandszeug, Handy (damit musste ich ja die Fotos machen). Jedoch habe ich als Ersatz drei paar dicke Trekkingsocken mit reingestopft. Ich hoffe jetzt ist die Frage geklärt wie ich das Zeug in 14 Liter stopfen kann.

http://img683.imageshack.us/i/23122009709.jpg/
http://img121.imageshack.us/i/23122009706.jpg/
http://img42.imageshack.us/i/23122009707.jpg/

Es tut mir Leid das ich nur die Links schicken kann, aber irgendwie spinnt bei mir gerade MTB-News, sodass keine Bilder dargestellt werden und ich andauernd mich nicht einloggen kann ...

Ben


----------



## Scalpel3000 (25. Dezember 2009)

Hallo, 
da ich ja schon ein paar TA gefahren habe, und wirklich auch jedes Jahr die Packliste überarbeitete, unter Berücksichtigung meiner Wünsche und für mich noch einen Rest LUXUS, würde ich mit den hier gezeigte Textilien und oder Ausrüstungsgegenstände nicht zurecht kommen.

25 Ltr. ist das was ich glaube ein gutes Mittelmaß für eine TransAlp.

Aber wie gesagt jeder hat da andere Wünsche/Vorlieben Einsatzgebiete bei einer TA.

Mein Deuter 25ltr.Sack wiegt incls. Werkzeug, Pumpe und allem was man braucht ca. 5,5kg---

Angefangen habe ich 2005 mit einem 30ltr. DEUTER Transalpine 30 und Lenkertasche plus Topeak Satteltasche. Was eindeutig für mich nicht akzeptabel ist. Seither trage ich alles außer die Trinkflasche im Rucksack.
Der 30er begleitet mich auch bis heute noch zuverlässig.

2007 habe ich einen leichte Variante, den Deuter Speed-Lite 30 probiert mit genau 703g.
Die zweite TransAlp in 07 wieder den 30er TA von Deuter genommen, deutlich besserer Tragekomfort, den ich auch in 2008 mit in die Alpen nahm.

In 2009 erstmals einen 25 Ltr. von Deuter probiert, hat auch gereicht bei für meine Rückenlänge bessere Trageeigenschaften als der 30 Ltr. Sack von Deuter.

In 2010 werde ich mal den Salomon MINIM-30 probieren. Der trägt sich jetzt schon SUPER und hat auch ne TOP Rückenbelüftung. 
Dazu für einen 30 Ltr. Rucksack extrem leicht mit 580g bei diesem geilen Tragekomfort.


----------



## player599 (25. Dezember 2009)

Also ich weiß ja nicht, wie viel luxus ihr alle braucht, aber ich hba meinen camelback mayhem (11,5 l!!!!!!!)rucksack jetzt mal gepackt, ich hatte nicht alles da hab aber für alle sachen einen guten ersatz gefunden, komm jetzt auf 3Kg ohne trinkwasser.... schoner sind schon am pack dran, das einmzige was mir noch fehlt ist der schlafsack.... hat davon einer die maße, wie man den maximal zusammenfalten kann???

Niki


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (25. Dezember 2009)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> da ich ja schon ein paar TA gefahren habe, und wirklich auch jedes Jahr die Packliste überarbeitete, unter Berücksichtigung meiner Wünsche und für mich noch einen Rest LUXUS, würde ich mit den hier gezeigte Textilien und oder Ausrüstungsgegenstände nicht zurecht kommen.
> 
> 25 Ltr. ist das was ich glaube ein gutes Mittelmaß für eine TransAlp.
> ...



Den Salomon kannte ich noch gar nicht, wäre auch eine Überlegung wert. Kannst du vllt mal eine Packliste von dir posten? Des wäre mal schön zu sehen wie du auf 5,5 Kg kommts


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (25. Dezember 2009)

player599 schrieb:


> Also ich weiß ja nicht, wie viel luxus ihr alle braucht, aber ich hba meinen camelback mayhem (11,5 l!!!!!!!)rucksack jetzt mal gepackt, ich hatte nicht alles da hab aber für alle sachen einen guten ersatz gefunden, komm jetzt auf 3Kg ohne trinkwasser.... schoner sind schon am pack dran, das einmzige was mir noch fehlt ist der schlafsack.... hat davon einer die maße, wie man den maximal zusammenfalten kann???
> 
> Niki




Kannst du vllt auch mal kurz aufschreiben was du alles mitnimmst? Mal ne ganz blöde Frage wofür einen Schlafsack? Oder meinst du ein Inlett?

Ben


----------



## Meilermann (25. Dezember 2009)

Also ich würde mal die Packlicste von player 599 mal gerne sehen! 
11,5 ltr Inhalt und dazu nur 3 kg - da muss ja schon die Zahnbürsdte zu Hause bleiben
Spartanischer gehts wohl nicht mehr - oder fehlt da was?


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (25. Dezember 2009)

Meilermann schrieb:


> Spartanischer gehts wohl nicht mehr - oder fehlt da was?


 
Ja es fehlt der Shuttleservice für die große Reisetasche ...


----------



## player599 (25. Dezember 2009)

Ginsterbusch1 schrieb:


> Kannst du vllt auch mal kurz aufschreiben was du alles mitnimmst? Mal ne ganz blöde Frage wofür einen Schlafsack? Oder meinst du ein Inlett?



Ja, ich meine ein Inlett...

Also, hier mal die liste:
Mütze
Kuli (zahnbürstenersatz)
Deo
t-shirt (als handtuchersatz)
Zahpastatube
warmer pulli vom aldi(ist sehr dünn und seeeehr warm)
lange badehose als abendhose
2 unterhosen
1 paar socken
4 paar snowboardsocken (als ersatz für den ganzen rest, der jetzt noch fehlt, z.b. Der hüttenschlafsack...)
Handy
Aufladekabel
die Lampe hab ich an mein fahrrad geschraubt, und ich hab ne sehr große satteltasche, und weil ich mit freunden fahr braucht man ja auch nur 1 schloss, dass derjenige nehmen kann der am wenigsten gewicht im rucksack hat, des werd aber wahrscheinlihc eh ich sein, aber dafür find ich acuh noch platz
und dann hab ich noch in den wasserbehälter luft reingeblasen, damit das ganze ein bisschen aufgeblähter ist, um zu schauen ob das auch alles noch passt wenn wasser drin ist.....

lg
Niki


----------



## jan84 (25. Dezember 2009)

Hi niki, 

würdest du mit dem was du in den 11 Litern hast und dem was du am Körper haben wirst zu einer 7 stündigen Tour bei Schneematsch, 0°C und angesagtem Regen losfahren?

grüße,
Jan


----------



## player599 (25. Dezember 2009)

naja..da fragst du was gutes eventuell mit dem tshirt, dem pulli und dem trikot übereinander, und noch die regenjacke die ich daheim vergessen hab, dann wahrscheinlich schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (25. Dezember 2009)

Auch wenn dir ne warme Dusche am Abend und eine Trocknungsmöglichkeit für das Zeug über Nacht nicht sicher wäre? Und das im worst-case mehrere Tage hintereinander passieren könnte. 

Lest nochmal ein paar Topics / Homepages zu dem Thema Gepäck beim Alpencross und plant dann nochmal neu .

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Teguerite (25. Dezember 2009)

Für die völlig sorglosen mit Mini Rucksäcken:

Warme und trockene Kleidung bedeutet auch Sicherheit.
In den Alpen hat es selten mal eine Eisdiele wo man heftiges Wetter absitzen kann.

Auch Erste Hilfe Zeugs gibt es nicht umsonst.

Man wird nicht zum unzerstörbaren oder selbstregerierenden Androiden nur weil man einen Plastikhelm und vielleicht Protektoren trägt 

Und bei den Abfahrten immer daran denken dass es ein paar Stunden dauern kann bis man im nächsten Krankenhaus ist, Netz hat man immer dann keines wenn man das Handy dringend bräuchte.


----------



## Meilermann (25. Dezember 2009)

Na hab doch gesagt, da fehlt doch was.
Regenklamotten, Windjacke, Verbandszeug usw.
Ich möchte ja nichts sagen, aber ob ein AX mit dieser Ausrüstung nicht sehr leichtsinnig und blauäugig ist sei dahin gestellt. Die Alpen sind kein Sandkasten und die Bergwacht muss man auch nicht unbedingt herausfordern. Schonmal was von Wettersturz gehöhrt?
Übrigerns den Hüttenschlafsack gibts etwa Faustgroß und wiegt nur wenige Gramm.
Ich finde, diese Packliste sollte für einen AX nicht Schule machen


----------



## player599 (25. Dezember 2009)

jo....war doch gut dass ich das hier gepostet hab, sonst wär ich womöglich so losgefahren, und irgenwo in tshirt in den schneematsch geflogen, und hätte danach unterkühlungen...wobei der schneematsch im sommer sehr unwahrscheinlich ist, oder?
Weiß einer wo es diese hüttenschlafsäcke gibt??? am besten wär irgendwo in nürnberg und nördliche umgebung....

lg
niki


----------



## Teguerite (25. Dezember 2009)

player599 schrieb:


> jo....war doch gut dass ich das hier gepostet hab, sonst wär ich womöglich so losgefahren, und irgenwo in tshirt in den schneematsch geflogen, und hätte danach unterkühlungen...wobei der schneematsch im sommer sehr unwahrscheinlich ist, oder?
> Weiß einer wo es diese hüttenschlafsäcke gibt??? am besten wär irgendwo in nürnberg und nördliche umgebung....
> 
> lg
> niki





Nein leider nicht, ist mir schon oft passiert.
Auch Schiebepassagen im Neuschnee mit Sommerschühchen 
Ich bin erst durch Erfahrung "schlauer" geworden.

Die Hüttenschlafsäcke bekommst Du eigentlich in jedem Sportladen, wohl auch in den Weiten des www.

Es gibt welche aus Baumwolle, die haben ein nicht ganz so kleines Packmass wie die aus Seide. Letztere sind aber recht teuer. Auf den Hütten bekommt man sie eigentlich auch.


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (25. Dezember 2009)

player599 schrieb:


> jo....war doch gut dass ich das hier gepostet hab, sonst wär ich womöglich so losgefahren, und irgenwo in tshirt in den schneematsch geflogen, und hätte danach unterkühlungen...wobei der schneematsch im sommer sehr unwahrscheinlich ist, oder?
> Weiß einer wo es diese hüttenschlafsäcke gibt??? am besten wär irgendwo in nürnberg und nördliche umgebung....
> 
> lg
> niki


 
Schau mal unter dem Link

http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/...ot=0&GTID=529eb060eb80ea5b1a309f25ae2b1efaa32

nicht der leichteste und auch nicht der billigste, aber ich finde ein guter Kompromiss und ich bin sehr mit dem Ding zufrieden...
Aber ich bin echt überrascht, es gibt welche die noch weniger einpacken als ich 

Ben


----------



## upndown (26. Dezember 2009)

Ich würde auch versuchen, die Abendhose mit knapp 1/2kg auf die hälfte zu bekommen.
Eine kurze Regenhose halte ich für Bödsinn, entweder eine lange oder ohne. Ich persönlich nehme eine lange.
Bei der Regenjacke würde ich eine wasserdichte, die nicht atmungsaktiv ist nehmen. Vor allem auch mit Kopfteil. Das zieh ich dann unter den Helm, da läuft das Wasser nicht den Rücken runter. 
Überschuhe hatte ich meistens dabei, nur damit laufen kannst vergessen. Evtl. sind wasserdichte Socken doch besser (s.o.) aber evtl. oben mit Klebeband abdichten, sonst läuft das Wasser oben rein und raus kommts niciht mehr. Ob das Klebeband angenehm ist???
Nimm den Deuter Transalpine 30 wie schon beschrieben.
Riegel und Pulver für eine Woche würde mind. 1kg wiegen, deshalb habe ich auf Notration 2-3 Riegel umgestellt. Morgens wird der Tagesbedarf Wurst, Käse, Brot, Bananen oder Äpfel eingekauft. Samstags gleich für Sonntag mit einkaufen.


----------



## player599 (26. Dezember 2009)

Ginsterbusch1 schrieb:


> Schau mal unter dem Link
> 
> http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/...ot=0&GTID=529eb060eb80ea5b1a309f25ae2b1efaa32
> 
> ...



den link hab ich schon gesehn!! nur ich muss meinen eltern erstmal sagen dass ich das acuh wirklich brauche, und dann müssen die sich da anmelden (glaube ich zumindest) und das machen die nicht so gern.... also hatte ich vor das inlett in einem geschäft zu kaufen, ganz klassisch

ich denk mal wenn ich meine regenjacke und hose gut zusammenfalte, find ich irgenwo noch n bisschen platz, da können die dann auch noch hin....

lg
niki


----------



## jan84 (26. Dezember 2009)

Wir hatten es schon mehrfach, dass wir morgens von ner Hütte bei um die 0° gestartet sind (Ende August), geschlossene Schneedecke war auch schon dabei. In der Regel ist es "unten" in den Tälern im Sommer zwar deutlich wärmer, aber je nach Route kommt man einfach nicht immer soooo superschnell runter. Wenns dann noch dumm läuft, schlechte Sicht + eventuell Gewitter (Nervosität) dazukommen kann es halt einfach schnell schiefgehen, da ist man gut beraten wenn man für diese Eventualitäten Klamotten dabei hat und das Wetter auch zu deuten weiss. Es ist keine Himalaya Expedition, man ist immer relativ nah an Zivilisation, aber es kann trotzdem gefährlich werden wenn man sich über einige Gefahren einfach nicht bewusst ist. 

Hüttenschafsäcke bekommst du normal in jedem Outdoorladen (die auch Zelte, Klettersache etc. haben). 

Such wie gesagt mal hier im Board nach Packlisten. Selbst wenn Ihr in der Gruppe unterwegs seid, kannst du als "Ersttäter" davon ausgehen, dass du bei deutlich weniger als 25Litern und/oder ~5,5kg etwas vergessen hast.

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scalpel3000 (26. Dezember 2009)

player599 schrieb:


> Ja, ich meine ein Inlett...
> 
> Also, hier mal die liste:
> Mütze
> ...



Entweder will uns hier jemand verarschen, aber mit so einer Packliste kommste für meine Emfindung nicht über die Alpen...!

evtl. wenn es täglich 25° Grad sind mit nur Sonne.
Dazu noch ne Lebensgrundeinstellung zum Eierabschrecken hat, dann funktioniert das.

Wenn ich aber schon lese von/vom ALDI dann weiß ich auch schon wie der Alpinist eingestellt ist..!!

ich hab Gott sei Dank NIX von Aldi..!!

Ne Packliste würde ich gerne als exel einstellen, Bilder bekomme ich hier rein aber ne Exel Liste dazu bin ich zu doof.

@ jan84

da bin ich voll deiner Meinung....Erstüberquerer mit unter 25 ltr. und max. 5,5 Kg..!! geht gar nicht..!!

Denn jeder einigermaßen gute 25 Ltr Sack wiegt incls. Regencover nackt schon mindestens 1 Kg.

Plus Riegel für ne Woche p. Riegel ca. 65g (wenn man auf den Nährwert achtet) 7/tage sind das alleine schon 455g.


----------



## Spargel (26. Dezember 2009)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Wenn ich aber schon lese von/vom ALDI dann weiß ich auch schon wie der Alpinist eingestellt ist..!!
> 
> da bin ich voll deiner Meinung....Erstüberquerer mit unter 25 ltr. und max. 5,5 Kg..!! geht gar nicht..!!
> 
> ...


Schmarrn. Klar gibts besseres als was von Aldi, aber der kleine Geldbeutel findet schon auch _brauchbare_ Sachen dort. ZB auch wasserdichtes, ist halt dann ganz dicht statt atmungsaktiv, aber zum Runterkommen reichts allemal, und all die großen Taten in den Bergen der Welt bis vor wenigen Jahrzehnten geschahen auch nicht mit Goretex & Co, weils die noch gar nicht gab... Wer aber Gewicht, Komfort und Funktionalität optimieren will, muß natürlich den Geldbeutel weiter aufmachen...

Und natürlich geht weniger Gewicht auch für Erstlinge, zum einen muß ein Transalpneuling nicht keine Ahnung von Outdoor als solchem haben, zweitens fragt man ja grad daher um Rat, was nötig ist und was nicht. Wenn man noch kaum Ahnung von den Bergen hat, ist es eh besser, im Zweifelsfall bei arg schlechtem Wetter abzuwettern oder eine harmlose Alternative zu fahren als sich durchzukämpfen, unabhängig ob die Ausrüstung gut ist oder "etwas knapp", dann aber erst recht.

Ich bin auch noch ohne Protektoren drei Transalps mit großer Satteltasche (Ortlieb) und 18l Rucksack mit 460g gefahren, muß man halt die Luft ausm Pulli drücken. Habe jetzt aber einen größeren Rucksack, der dafür ans Rad darf (Zorrocarry). Und auch 25l findet man problemlos deutlich unter 1kg, wenns ums Gewicht geht, der hat halt dann weniger ausgefuxte Tragesysteme - ich würde da aber mehr auf Tragekomfort achten als auf Gewicht.

Und man muß nicht Futter für die ganze Zeit mitzuschleppen, die Hälfte reicht locker, man kommt ja spätestens alle zwei Tage an nem Dorf zum Nachkaufen vorbei. Ich habe allerdings auch meist mehr - zuviel - dabei, aber dafür ist der Rucksack ja nicht mehr auf dem Buckel.

ciao Christian


----------



## jan84 (26. Dezember 2009)

@Scalpel:
Mehr als 2 Riegel hab ich eigentlich auch noch nie mitgeschleppt, sehe ICH auch keinen Sinn drin. Tagesweise halt Proviant vom Supermarkt (Obst, Brötchen, Bier ), ich bin im Urlaub (in der Zivilisation ) und nicht im Rennen oder im Himalaya. Die Riegel / Gel halt wirklich nur als "Reserve". 

@Spargel:
Natürlich kann man sich als Anfänger / Ersttäter hier im Forum informieren, aber das Problem ist man kennt die Leute von denen die Tipps kommen einfach nicht. Was für den einen kein Problem ist (in Sachen Fahrtechnik, Belastung, Gepäckmenge auf dem Rücken, Verlangen nach Protektoren, Ansprüche an Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten) ist für den andern eine absolute Katastrophe. Der eine kann nicht auf einen Wochenvorrat Riegel verzichten, der andere muss unbedingt ein zweites Paar Schuhe für Abends mitschleppen wenn er mit Klickpedalen fährt. Ein dritter ist relativ unempfindlich was Kälte angeht, ihm ist vielleicht auch noch die Spiegelreflexkamera samt Ausrüstung wichtiger als ne Regenjacke, da tuts evtl. auch ne Windjacke mit gescheiter Zwiebel drunter...

So eine gewisse "Konsens-Packliste" lässt sich im Forum ja schon finden wenn man über viele Topics liest. Mit dem Kram bewegt man sich dann eben in der Region von den 25l und 5,5kg. Alle Abweichungen davon setzen meiner Meinung nach aber eine Gewisse Outdoor Erfahrung vorraus. 

Bei den Aldi-Klamotten seh ich aber auch kein Problem. Es gibt leichteres, es gibt auch besser funktionierendes, aber für den Preis ist das Zeug unschlagbar. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Scalpel3000 (26. Dezember 2009)

jan84 schrieb:


> @Scalpel:
> Mehr als 2 Riegel hab ich eigentlich auch noch nie mitgeschleppt, sehe ICH auch keinen Sinn drin. Tagesweise halt Proviant vom Supermarkt (Obst, Brötchen, Bier ), ich bin im Urlaub (in der Zivilisation ) und nicht im Rennen oder im Himalaya. Die Riegel / Gel halt wirklich nur als "Reserve".
> 
> @Spargel:
> ...



Na ja ...im groben passt das Ja....!

trotzdem, das Radfahren ist für mich Hobby + Spaß, und das kostet Geld.

Von Aldi, das was ich selber probiert habe war MÜLL.

Im verhältnis zu Vaude und den anderen Anbietern zumindest.

Zu den Riegeln, ja das ist richtig, wenn möglich möchte ich auch keine Riegel verspeisen, aber wenn dann wirklich vernüftige, und keine vom Aldi, PLUS etc. deshalb nehme ich für ne Transalp 6 Riegel mit plus das ein oder andere Gel.

Noch wichtig, keine Taschen, Säcke etc. an das Rad fummeln, das ist für mich nichts. Fahre lieber sportlich, bin nicht der reine Tourenfahrer, deshalb vielleicht die immer wieder veränderte und überdachte Packliste besitze auch kein Tourenbike. 

Trotzdem finde ich immer wieder ne Transalp GEIL.

Also jeder so wie er mag, ich mag halt schnell und leicht zu sein auf einer Transalp, schwer bin ich selbst--....deshalb leichtes Material.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (26. Dezember 2009)

Ein paar Riegel sind nie verkehrt. Wir sind heuer unter der Woche im Meraner Land vorbeigekommen, wo eigentlich ein Wirtshaus / HÃ¼tterl neben dem anderen steht, mÃ¶chte man meinen, aber die hatten ALLE am Dienstag Ruhetag oder waren gleich ganz geschlossen. Da haben uns dann echt nur die Riegel Ã¼ber den Tag gerettet. Erst eit hinten im Ultental haben wir dann in einem Hotel was zu essen bekommen, da war es dann aber schon 1/2 5 Uhr nachmittags.
Das mit Aldi-Sachen ist echt Quatsch, meine Regenjacke ist super dicht und leichter als die 100â¬ Jacken von Vaude od. Jeantex ist sie auch noch. Und bergauf ist KEINE Jacke atmungsaktiv genug, dass man von innen naÃ wird. Ich kauf mir jedenfalls keine teure Jacke mehr.


----------



## jan84 (26. Dezember 2009)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Na ja ...im groben passt das Ja....!
> 
> trotzdem, das Radfahren ist für mich Hobby + Spaß, und das kostet Geld.
> 
> ...



Die Aussage mit dem Hobby+Spaß = Geld (frei interpretiert) verstehe ich nicht so ganz. Bei mir ist der Spaß an der Sache nochmal ne ganze Ecke größer geworden als ich bei den meisten Sachen nurnoch nach der Funktion geguckt habe (ab und zu gibts natürlich auch noch den "habenwollen-Effekt" ). Nachdem verschiedene Erfahrungen bzgl. der Auswirkungen von Gewichtstuning hier und teuren Klamotten da da waren, lies sich aufeinmal viel entspannter fahren.

Seit das Gewichtstuning am Körper nichtmehr nötig ist und die Fahrtechnik passt macht schwere Material aufeinmal viel mehr Spaß und es bleibt mehr Geld für Urlaube .

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ilex (26. Dezember 2009)

player599 schrieb:


> Weiß einer wo es diese hüttenschlafsäcke gibt??? am besten wär irgendwo in nürnberg und nördliche umgebung....



gibt es nur beim "Flipper", Sportladen Fietzophren in der Bucher Straße. Und wünsch dem Weinloch fröhliche Arschnachten aus der Pfalz.

Ich trau mich übrigens nicht ohne Biwacksack auf Hochtouren - gibts dort auch und ist kompatibel zu Hüttenschlafsack


----------



## bipus (2. Januar 2011)

Winterzeit = Planungszeit

will den Thread mal wieder aufmachen.

Plane gerade für 2011 meinen 1. eigenen AlpX und habe da mal eine Frage zu den Landkarten.
GPS an Board ist klar aber bitte wieviele Karten nehmt Ihr mit ? Bei der Joe-Route sind das 7 Kompass-Karten, mal abgesehen vom Platzbedarf im Rucksack kommen da auch einige Gramm zu Stande. Wie macht Ihr das ??

bipus


----------



## Teguerite (2. Januar 2011)

Wozu braucht man eigentlich GPS wenn man sowieso Karten mitnimmt?


----------



## gewitterBiker (2. Januar 2011)

Teguerite schrieb:


> Wozu braucht man eigentlich GPS wenn man sowieso Karten mitnimmt?



Weil man dann nicht dauernd auf die Karten schauen muss...

Ich habe die relevanten Kartenausschnitte immer kopiert/gescannt mit genügend Umland und dann die Tage entsorgt, die wir schon zurück gelegt hatten. Das sind so nur wenige Gramm.

Man kann die Karten aber auch auf die Teilnehmer verteilen. Wenn jeder 2 Karten mitnimmt fällt das Mehrgewicht nicht auf.


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Januar 2011)

Ich fahre noch immer ohne GPS.
Eigentlich geht das so gut wie ohne Probleme.

Karten kopiere ich mit und markiere die Strecke.
Was ich nicht mehr brauche, fliegt weg.

GPS werde ich ich mir irgendwann mal gönnen, aber niemals ohne Karte fahren!


----------



## Markusso (2. Januar 2011)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> E
> Wenn ich aber schon lese von/vom ALDI dann weiß ich auch schon wie der Alpinist eingestellt ist..!!
> 
> ich hab Gott sei Dank NIX von Aldi..!!



Das meiste ist tatsächlich Müll, gibt aber hin und wieder gute Produkte. Bei den Kleidern ist meist der Schnitt übel, fürs Aldiklientel gemacht? Hab aber zB ne Softshell-Jacke und ne -weste, die sind topp und können sich mit den Platzhirschen messen.


----------



## Heide-Daniel (2. Januar 2011)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> Weil man dann nicht dauernd auf die Karten schauen muss...
> 
> Ich habe die relevanten Kartenausschnitte immer kopiert/gescannt mit genügend Umland und dann die Tage entsorgt, die wir schon zurück gelegt hatten. Das sind so nur wenige Gramm.
> 
> Man kann die Karten aber auch auf die Teilnehmer verteilen. Wenn jeder 2 Karten mitnimmt fällt das Mehrgewicht nicht auf.


 
Die Methode habe ich mir auch angewöhnt. Als Backup sollte man meines erachtens immer Karten dabei haben. Es kann immer vorkommen das das GPS nicht geht ( Akku leer, Falsche Route eingespeichert, kein Empfang, Defekt durch Sturz, etc.. ) dann möchte ich immer noch Wissen wo ich gerade bin. Das Scannen von Kompass Karten sieht aber immer lustig und braucht etwas Übung möglichst wenig Überhang zu produzieren.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (2. Januar 2011)

Markusso schrieb:


> Das meiste ist tatsÃ¤chlich MÃ¼ll, gibt aber hin und wieder gute Produkte. Bei den Kleidern ist meist der Schnitt Ã¼bel, fÃ¼rs Aldiklientel gemacht? Hab aber zB ne Softshell-Jacke und ne -weste, die sind topp und kÃ¶nnen sich mit den Platzhirschen messen.



die Westen die es da mal gab fÃ¼r ca. 8,-â¬ sind....
1. viel zu schwer...
2. sollen nicht wÃ¤rmen sondern nur den Wind abhalten

im vgl. zu einer ASSOS oder noch besser der leichten Vaude ist die von Aldi eigentlich "zu NIX zu gebrauchen".....

Wir reden ja hier Ã¼ber eine Packliste, die sollte in der Summe LEICHT sein und da sollte dann nix vom Aldi rein.

Nochmal, ich hab von Aldi an Rad/Laufbekleidung  bisher NIX gehabt was irgendwie auch nur ansatzweise GUT war. 

Die Lebensmittel jedoch sind im Preis/Leistung/Geschmack nicht zu toppen.


----------



## Markusso (3. Januar 2011)

Kannst Du so nicht pauschal sagen. Und Du musst eine andere Weste meinen. Ich weiß, wovon ich rede, hab nun wahrlich genug Fahrradaccessoires da...


----------



## Trurl2000 (3. Januar 2011)

Im Juni/Juli 2010 sollte ich meinen ersten AlpenX (Albrecht Route) fahren.
Da ich nicht mehr der jüngste bin  habe ich mir vorgenommen  mein Rucksack
so leicht wie möglich zu halten. Außerdem war es für mich wichtig leichtfüßig zu bleiben.

 Nach langen und ausgiebigen Recherchen ist also diese Packliste entstanden.
Wie man sieht hatte ich nur 3 kg auf dem Rücken.
Wie geht das?

-Leichter Rucksack trotzdem mit einem sehr gutem Tragekomfort.
-Immer aufs Gewicht optimierte aber gleichzeitig funktionelle Sachen.
-Verpacken von jeglichen Flüssigkeiten/Cremen/Ölen usw in kleinere wirklich nötige Mengen.

Während der Tour die im Juni/Juli 2010 stattfand hat sich das ganze hundertprozentig bewährt und wird im 2011 in den Dolomiten noch mal in einer praktisch unveränderten Form unter Beweis gestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scalpel3000 (3. Januar 2011)

Trurl2000 schrieb:


> Im Juni/Juli 2010 sollte ich meinen ersten AlpenX (Albrecht Route) fahren.
> Da ich nicht mehr der jüngste bin  habe ich mir vorgenommen  mein Rucksack
> so leicht wie möglich zu halten. Außerdem war es für mich wichtig leichtfüßig zu bleiben.
> 
> ...



Die Liste ist wirklich nicht schlecht, vor allem mit Liebe zum Detail zusammen gestellt.

Ändern könnte man.....
- Seal Skin Regensocken short = 75g
- Unterhemd Falke = 93g
- Socken Falke = 32g
- Windjacke Specialized (die dünne weiße) = 81g
- T Shirt mit 93g
- Das Handtuch finde ich nicht NOTWENDIG
- Zahnpaste die kleine Aronal = 6g
- Duschgel..??? vergessen..?? 2x 50g mit 127g reicht aus.
- Waschmittel nicht Notwendig
- Stirnlampe nicht Notwendig
- Erste Hilfe SET auf die Gruppe aufteilen incls. Rettungsdecke
- Karten / Roadbook etc. auf die Gruppe verteilen
- 2x Ersatzspeichen sind wichtig,incls. Nippel+Felgenband ca. 12g.
- 1x Ersatzschlauch Maxxis Flyweight mit ca.95g ist auch O.K
- die Pumpe finde ich taugt eigentlich nur beim RR etwas, deshalb dort ein paar Gramm mehr zb.http://www.topeak.de/products/Pumps/racerocket_black- 
- Reifenheber habe ich noch NIE gebraucht, den Reifen bekommt man auch so runter.
- Bikes Grease..???
- Lappen...nicht Notwendig...es gibt in jeder Unterkunft Lappen oder zur NOT das kleine Handtuch aus dem ZIMMER.
- Energieriegel, der Name sollte Programm sein und wirklich Energie liefern deshalb 1x Powerbarriegel wiegt 65g
- Satteltasche braucht man nicht, man kann alles in einem Rucksack verstauen und sich das Gewicht der Tasche sparen.
- 1x Trinkflasche 800ml reicht aus...wenn man die Augen aufhält..!
- 1x Flaschenhalter reicht
- GPS..???
-
Ich würde lieber einen 25 oder gar 30 LTR Sack auswählen, weil wenn man alle Sachen verstauen möchte und man mit der leichtesten Kombi fährt /kurz/kurz könnte es meiner Meinung nach sehr sehr eng werden bei der Wahl eines 20 Ltr. Rucksack.

Deshalb Minim 30 mit knapp 700g

ich bevorzuge noch:
- für den Abend eigentlich einen lange Hose
- zum schlafen gerne noch 1x extra Shirt mit U-Hose
- 1x Überschuhe
- 1x Windweste
- 1x Knielinge
- 1x ABUS Seilschloß
-  Eurocard Ausweis etc.

 bei mir wog der 30 Ltr. Rucksack bei Abfahrt mit 
- 5x Powerbar Riegel
- 9x Xenofit Pulverbeutel
- 6x Magnesiumbeutel für danach
- 6x Powerbar Gel

Gesamt incls. Werkzeug, Schlauch etc. im Rucksack 
Außer die Flasche der VDO Tacho und der Pulsmesser war NIX am Bike befestigt.
= 5356g

gute und leichte Dinge gibt es hier....http://www.racelite.de/


----------



## polo (3. Januar 2011)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Ich würde lieber einen 25 oder gar 30 LTR Sack auswählen, weil wenn man alle Sachen verstauen möchte und man mit der leichtesten Kombi fährt /kurz/kurz könnte es meiner Meinung nach sehr sehr eng werden bei der Wahl eines 20 Ltr. Rucksack.


nicht nur theoretisch geht trurls kram gut in einen 20l rucksack, sondern - wie er ja schreibt - auch praktisch.


----------



## polo (3. Januar 2011)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> liste, text


aber immerhin hast du ggü. deinen posts und listen von vor 2 jahren dazugelernt


----------



## Scalpel3000 (3. Januar 2011)

polo schrieb:


> aber immerhin hast du ggü. deinen posts und listen von vor 2 jahren dazugelernt



die Liste ist nicht meine....

hier zu stehe ich noch immer...der MINIM 30 ist kein Vergleich zum Deuter TA
das hatte ich in 2009 geschrieben:

Hallo, das scheint mir bisher die realistischste Packliste zu sein...da höre ich zumindest heraus das er sich Gedanken gemacht hat bei der Zusammenstellung.

Alles andere hier aufgelistete incls. den Produktbeschreibungen halte ich für "halbfertigen" MIST.

wer schon einmal ne Transalp gemacht hat mit hohen Anteil an Regentagen und evtl. Schneefall auf 2500mtr. wird es selbst wissen das es mit diesen SPAR-Säcken nicht oder zumindest nicht ausreichend funktioniert. 

Wenn man von dauerhaften 25° und Sonne ausgeht brauche ich nur einen Tagesrucksack..das ist klar.

Aber...wer in dem Urlaub wirklich ein bischen, aber auch nur ein kleines bischen Komfort haben möchte, wird um viele Dinge die das tägliche miteinander auf der Tour verbinden, mehr brauchen als einen Sack von 4,5kg.

Ersatzteile braucht jeder mal, Speichen, Nippel, Schaltauge, E-Beläge (vor allem im Regen NÖTIG)

Teure Radklamotten a la ASSOS möchte ich nicht in irgendeine Maschine waschen lassen von Gr. L auf XS....

In vielen Hütten und Hotels sind in der Sommerzeit keine Heizungen in BETRIEB, trocknen in dem Fall auf dem Zimmer fast unmöglich.

Deshalb Ersatzhose...ist auch nützlich nach einem Abflug..es macht sich nicht sonderlich GUT mit herunter gerissenen Hosenfetzen weiter zu fahren wo der halbe Arsch raushängt...

Für Abends sollte es doch schon extra Schuhwerk sein, plus Hose und Shirt....finde ich zumindest...

Körperpflege finde ich wichtig, manche stinken schon beim hinterher fahren so fürchterlich nach Schweiß.....EKELHAFT nur einmal..!

Einen Rucksack bis ca. 800g halte ich für Schwachsinnig auch vom Tragekomfort her, und ohne eine gescheite Aufteilung ist es wirklich MIST..man findet im Fall der Fälle NIX mehr, alles ist feucht und klamm, teilweise verschmutzt vom Wechselbad der Witterungsgefühle....Regenklamotten an/ausziehen, Überschuhe sauber anziehen, dreckig und durchnässt wieder verstauen.....
Regenjacke anziehen bei 5° grad auf dem Pass darunter ein langes Trikot oder das Abendfleece schützt vor dem auskühlen....im Tal umziehen/ausziehen....nasse Klamotten verstauen weiterfahren....
so sieht es doch meistens aus..... dazu kommt noch der Gruppen Zeitdruck...!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Januar 2011)

Lieber einen großen Rucksack, der eng am Körper liegt.
Was nützt mich eine Kugel am Rücken?

2 Jacken braucht man nicht.
Lieber Weste + Rgenjacke.
Als Schuhe welche mit GoreTex, spart Überschuhe oder Regensocken.
Rasierkram nehme ich nur den Einwegrasierer mit.
Rasieren geht auhc mal mit Seife, oder man lässt es.


----------



## Trurl2000 (3. Januar 2011)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Die Liste ist wirklich nicht schlecht, vor allem mit Liebe zum Detail zusammen gestellt.
> 
> Ändern könnte man.....
> - Seal Skin Regensocken short = 75g
> ...



Ein paar gute Denkanstoße bzw tuning tipps die ich gut umsetzten könnte -danke für dein feedback Scalpel.
Aber die Reihe nach:
- Seal Skin mid fand ich besser insbesondere mit knielangen vaude spray shorts.
- mir ist kein Falke merino Unterhemd bekannt - und das Unterhemd sollte als noch eine wärmende Schicht funktionieren.
- sind das merino Socken?
- Vaude finde ich schicker also nehme ich die 9 gramm Mehrgewicht in Kauf 
- T-shirt 93g? welches ist das denn?
- Ein mal musste ich mein Handtuch benutzen daher kommt auch das nächste mal mit
- Zahnpasta mit 6g musste reichen stimmt
- Duschgels auf meiner route sogut wie überall vorhanden aber sonst 
 kann man was für Notfall mitnehmen allerdings lange nicht 127 g.
- Washmittel genauso
- Stirnlampe ist auch für Notfall gedacht
- Bei mir passt die Rettungsdecke genau in den Erste Hilfe Set daher schwer auf die Gruppe zu verteilen
- bei den Kartenscans genauso -kaum was zu verteilen.
- Ich bin kein Werkstatt profi - aber soweit ich weiss 4 Speichen sind
ein Minimum weil es für 2 Laufräder je 2 verschiedene Speichenlängen gibt.
Der tipp mit den Nippel und Felgenband wird gespeichert.
-Ich habe nur schlechte Erfahrungen mit 90 gramm Schläuchen also hier
nehme ich das Mehrgewicht in Kauf.
- die Topeak Carbon Pumpe taugt schon es sind nur ein paar (!) Hube mehr
notwendig. Es mach am Ende vielleicht 5 Minuten Unterschied aus.
Übrigens ich hatte nicht mal einen Platten .
- Ohne Reifenheber geht bei mir nix (andere Mäntel?)
- Bike Grease nutze ich um meine Sattelstütze nach einer Match Fahrt wieder absenkfähig zu bekommen.
- Kunstfaserlappen der auch kaum was wiegt ist auch für Notfall für unterwegs gedacht
- es gibt auch andere Hersteller von Energieriegeln - meine wogen nur 40 g
- Satteltasche ist auch eine Frage der Philosophie.

Für mich war es immer vorrängig einen möglichst leichen Rucksack zu haben um meinen Allerwertesten und meinen Rücken zu entlasten.
Es war eine sehr gute Entscheidung weil ab dem 5. Tag von meinem ersten
AlpenX der limitierende Faktor waren nicht die Beine oder Kondition sondern
mein Ar.ch.
Und da spielt bekannteweise das Gewicht des Rucksacks eine sehr grosse Rolle.

- Eine Trinkflasche reicht normalerweise für bekannte routen aus
Allerdings hatten wir währen unseren Woche nur pochende Sonne
nicht ein bisschen Regen daher habe ich paar mal zur zweiten Flasche greiffen müssen.

- Fährst du etwa deine Transalps nur mit den Karten?
Nix für mich und ich glaube nicht dass ich die Vorteile von GPS näher erläutern muss 

- Salomon 20 L ist genau richtig und noch genug Platz für ein Mittagsbrot vorhanden
- Ich finde die Meru Hose lang genug und sie sieht auch anständig aus.
- Überschuhe hmm vielleicht-für extrem schlechtes langanhaltendes Wetter
-Windweste total überflüssig -dafür ist Vaude Air da
- Knielinge - wozu wenn ich die Beinlinge hab und als Wärmeschutz machen die Beinlinge imo mehr Sinn
- Seilschloss - absolut notwendig - hatte mein Freund mit 
- Kreditkarten und Ausweis schon dabei nur nicht namentlich erwähnt (unter Geld und Dokumente)

racelite.de kenne ich schon  - tatsächlich ein sehr gut sortiertes Angebot.

Danke dir für deine Anregungen.
Ich sehe dass du dich auch ausgiebig mit der Materie ausseinander gesetzt hast.Was bleibt uns während der kalten Wintermonaten übrig.
Man kann das Warten auf den nächsten Höhepunkt des Jahres auf diese Weise ein bissl verkürzen 


greetz
-


----------



## Trurl2000 (3. Januar 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Lieber einen großen Rucksack, der eng am Körper liegt.
> Was nützt mich eine Kugel am Rücken?
> 
> 2 Jacken braucht man nicht.
> ...



Wie eine Kugel sah mein Rucksack auch voll bepackt garantiert nicht aus(in meinem Fotoalbum zu sehen).Auch im direkten Vergleich mit Vaude TransAlpin hatte er wesentlich kleinere Tiefe.
Ich finde eine Windjacke mit Ärmeln praktischer-auf schnellen Abfahrten kühlen die Arme in einer armellosen Windweste zu schnell aus.
Und eine Regenjacke - sogar eine Marmot Mica mit besonders effektiver Strata Membrane - ist nicht in der Lage einen wirklich optimalen Feuchtigkeitstransport zu bewältigen.Vaude Air dagegen hat hervorragend und unauffällig ihren job gemeistert.

GoreTex Schuhe wie zB SH-MT91 finde ich zu schweisstreibend und zu schwer.
Aber es ist eine Glaubensfrage.Ich war mit meinen sehr zufrieden.

Ob man sich wegen dem AlpenX rasiert oder nicht bleibt auch jedem überlassen.Ich persöhnlich obwohl ich gerne mit einem leichtem Gepäck unterwegs bin werde ich auf keinen Fall darauf verzichten wollen.
Es steigt mein persöhnliches Wohlbefinden und dafür würde ich auch in Zukunft diese 40 g mit mir "schleppen" .


----------



## Scalpel3000 (3. Januar 2011)

Trurl2000 schrieb:


> Wie eine Kugel sah mein Rucksack auch voll bepackt garantiert nicht aus(in meinem Fotoalbum zu sehen).Auch im direkten Vergleich mit Vaude TransAlpin hatte er wesentlich kleinere Tiefe.
> Ich finde eine Windjacke mit Ãrmeln praktischer-auf schnellen Abfahrten kÃ¼hlen die Arme in einer armellosen Windweste zu schnell aus.
> Und eine Regenjacke - sogar eine Marmot Mica mit besonders effektiver Strata Membrane - ist nicht in der Lage einen wirklich optimalen Feuchtigkeitstransport zu bewÃ¤ltigen.Vaude Air dagegen hat hervorragend und unauffÃ¤llig ihren job gemeistert.
> 
> ...



Ich dagegen finde die Windweste SUPER..in Kombi mit den Ãrmlingen am Morgen...bei 8Â° ist es schon angenehm...ne Regenjacke als Windschutz ist MIST...ne zusÃ¤tzliche Windjacke mit ca. 90g ist Pflicht.
Extra Schuhe kaufen fÃ¼r 5-8 Tage Transalp..?? na ich weiÃ nicht so recht ob man da nicht die ca. 150,-â¬ besser anlegen sollte.
1. viel zu warm 
2. fÃ¼r mich nur zur Transalp zu gebrauchen, und dann auch nur bei Temp. unter 20Â°
3. zu teuer...

ich bevorzuge die gÃ¼nstigen Specialized Radschuhe seit 2005, fÃ¼r ca. 80,-â¬ fÃ¼hlt man sich selbst auf Tragepassagen wie in Birkenstock Schlappen, vor allem noch Trittsicher.

Aber da sieht man wie unterschiedlich jeder seine eigenen Vorlieben/BedÃ¼rfnissen gerecht wird..selbst beim AX darf bei mir ein gewisser Komfort nicht fehlen, sowohl bei der Kleidung als auch bei der Ãbernachtungsauswahl.

Und wichtig noch...!!!
unrasiert bekommt man zumindest in Italien selten eine vernÃ¼nftige Unterkunft..!!

Mit dem "Sauerkraut" im Gesicht schlÃ¤ft man oft im "Ziegenstall"--

deshalb auch beim AX ab und an rasieren nicht vergessen.....

@Trurl2000

86g wiegt mein Mammut Hemd in Gr.M damit ist man in jedem Gasthof/Hotel gut angezogen und zudem noch knitterfrei.
Merino, ist das WICHTIG...kenne ich leider noch nicht..!
127g Duschgel ist 2x50ml....!!

Windjacke...Northland Helium in Gr.M mit 79g 

Allerdings hatten wir wÃ¤hrend unseren Woche nur pochende Sonne
--hab ich leider seit 2005 noch NIE erlebt--


----------



## sub-xero (5. Januar 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich fahre noch immer ohne GPS.
> Eigentlich geht das so gut wie ohne Probleme.
> 
> Karten kopiere ich mit und markiere die Strecke.
> ...



Kartenkopien sind die einfachste und leichteste Methode. Mache ich auch so. Niemals ohne Karte!

Es stimmt schon, dass man für viele Wege kein GPS braucht, da der Weg zum Gipfel meistens gut ausgeschildert ist und es nur einen nach oben gibt. Aber spätestens abseits der Hauptrouten oder besonders in Italien kann ein Navi schon wichtig sein, weil die Beschilderung halt nicht immer eindeutig ist. Selbst Einheimische kennen da die Wege oft nicht genau. Die Routen die ich so plane würde ich ohne Navi zu 50% nicht finden. Habe das am eigenen Leib schmerzhaft beim Alpencross 2010 erfahren, als ich am ersten Tag mein Navi verloren habe. Das hat zu einigen unfreiwilligen Routenänderungen geführt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sub-xero (5. Januar 2011)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> 1x Trinkflasche 800ml reicht aus...wenn man die Augen aufhält..!



Also ehrlich gesagt, mir würde das nicht reichen. Ich habe immer einen 2-Liter-Sack dabei, und selbst der wurde schonmal knapp. In Österreich und Südtirol gibt's ja noch eine Menge Brunnen, aber in Italien ist die Brunnendichte deutlich niedriger. Ich saufe am Tag etwa 8 Liter weg. Wenn Du da nur zweimal am Tag einen Brunnen findest wird es sogar mit 2 Litern eng.

Hängt natürlich auch immer von der Route ab...


----------



## Waldbeiker (24. Juni 2016)

von alten Alpencrosser hör ich immer wieder "nimm warme Kleidung mit".
Aber meine warme Softshellhose + Jacke wiegt ca 800g.
Was nehmt ihr gegen nasskalten Bedingungen mit?


----------



## McNulty (24. Juni 2016)

Pulli (auch für Abends), leichte Hardshell Jacke, etwas winddichtere wasserabweisende Handschuhe, Mütze, 3/4 Regenhose ...+
die dünnen Wechselklamotten - sobald das nicht mehr reicht -> ab ins Tal zum Bus


----------



## Fubbes (27. Juni 2016)

Softshell-Klamotten sind etwas übertrieben. Ein leichter Fleecepulli über dem Trikot und ne dünne lange Radelhose oder Beinlinge in Verbindung mit einer Regenjacke + Hose reichen auch noch bei 0 Grad aus. Die Hände kann man zusätzlich zu den Handschuhen in die dünnen Überzieher von der Tankstelle stecken, damit die Nässe nicht bis auf die Haut kommt. Dann geht es für eine gewisse Zeit auch mit den kurzen Radlhandschuhen.
Zieht man unterwegs eine Windweste statt Pulli an (auch unter der Regenjacke), dann stinkt dieser Abends auch nicht. 

Meine Packliste nach 20 Jahren Erfahrung: http://www.alpen-biken.de/packliste.html


----------

